# Green Phantom Pleco



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

L-200

Really pretty pleco, saw one in one of my LFS's today for 24.99. Thoughts?

Can house it in my 10g until my 125 is complete. Need to start considering a different type of pleco in my 10g anyways as I have a common pleco in there now. Which I know is a bad idea, but I didn't buy it. My dumb**** brother did.

Was thinking for a permanent solution in the 10g of a longfin BN pleco as they only get 5 inches max. Biggest I've seen personally was 4".


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

great looking fish is the one you saw a very vibrant green or a softer green brown? and i think it would be an awesome addition to a pleco collection.

ian


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's vibrant as can be. L-200 on planet catfish the very bottom center (left) picture.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=223


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

$25 for an L-200 is a steal..i can't even get it for that at wholesale...get 2 or 3...they will only get to be about 8 or 9 inches long..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> $25 for an L-200 is a steal..i can't even get it for that at wholesale...get 2 or 3...they will only get to be about 8 or 9 inches long..


Well there's two problems.

A) They only have 1. 

B) Girlfriend won't allow me to get rid of the pleco that will outgrow that 10g in a year max. 

So basically she's screwing me out of a deal. Because she's attached to the fish that cannot remain in there, and me passing on a deal.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

go for a zebra pleco very awsome fish, not cheap but they dont get big at all, i would love to get a pic of it but its only about and inch right now and it never comes out of hiding in the slate rock somtimes i wounder if its stuck cause it will wedge itself in between the slates, i love the look of him i got him to match the black and white sand. in the tank though he always stays on the brown rocks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, the only cure for a tank that full of 'must keep' fish is more tanks.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> lol, the only cure for a tank that full of 'must keep' fish is more tanks.


She can kiss my a...butt that pleco ain't being kept forever.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah $25 is a heck of a price on them!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Screw it, if they have it still I'm going to get it tomorrow, and I don't care about the consequences. I maintain both tanks, clean, stock, pay for everything. All she does is name some of them.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

blindkiller85 said:


> Screw it, if they have it still I'm going to get it tomorrow, and I don't care about the consequences. I maintain both tanks, clean, stock, pay for everything. All she does is name some of them.


 Ya you show her who's boss, My wife comes up to me today after i give her my receipt for my new gravel vac to file and she was looking them over while fileing them in the comp and I guess she has got a file named "fish" and she stoppes me walking down the hall and says to me, You know you have already spent 578$ on your fish tanks since the begining of the year, and you know what I did i turned and looked at her and said "YA... SO?..." and turned back around and kept walking!!

Dont get me wrong my wife is great she would never stop me from buying anything i want, she just points those things out so when she wants to buy somthing exspensive that she dont need, she will throw it out thier if i say no.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah....if she tried to do that I'd be close to kicking her out of the house. I paid for it, my car, boats (well, my old one sold last week), both dogs, all fish equipment, TV's, Furniture.

Other than cooking and helping clean, she's a roommate more or less as far as owning and contributing.

I did well for myself and I reap the benefits already at 25 (26 next month).

The consequences I'll probably get is her being whiney and not wanting to cook as much, and her pouting. Neither of which I really care about.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is one of my L-200 's


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Loha

Mine is about 3 inches that i got today, got a little bit of fin nip due to my puffer, but nothing to worry about in any sense. None the less all the armor will help the pleco survive. 

Will snap pictures once the pleco is accustomed to the tank, as of right now it freaks out and puts its fin up even when standing by the tank inside the cove.


----------

